# Pics from Sequoia Metric Century



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics from the Sequoia Metric Century.

Sequoia Metric Century 2012 | Ride Chronicles

It was a gorgeous day to be out on the roads!

Nancy


----------



## MCubed (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------

